# Sensor de temperatura PT100



## Cabesao (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola,

tengo unas dudillas con este sensor,  tengo que medir la temperatura de un liquido mediante este sensor , luego mandarlo a un pic y extraer el valor por un lcd.
Se que mediante el puente de wheatstone, y un amplificador instrumental podria leer la pt 100  y luego mandarlo al pin adc dl pic, pero lo que nose es como podria calibrar la pt100, es decir yo necesito un temperatura de 0 a 50 grados, como mucho con una precision de 0.5 o 0.1ºC, y lo que no se azer con el pic es que formula implementar para sacar la temperatura, he encontrado varias formulas por internet, pero como soy novato y no hay mucha información (que haya encontrado) nose como hazerlo, haber si me podriais hechar un mano.

Salu2.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2009)

Para ese rango de temperatura usa un integrado (como el LM35) y simplificas todo.

_"como mucho con una precision de 0.5 o 0.1ºC"_
En medicion de temperatura, una precision de 0.1°C no es poco y la calibracion es bastante molesta (si se quiere 0.1° *real*).
No confundas *precision* con *resolucion* de una medida, la resolucion es la minima variacion que se puede observar (en un instrumento digital es el peso del ultimo digito)


----------



## Cabesao (Feb 8, 2009)

ops tendre en cuenta lo de la precision  y resolucion , el problema es que tengo que medir la temperatura dl liquido, por lo tanto el sensor tiene que star en el liquido, si pongo el lm35 no creo k funcionara, xk se mojara


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2009)

Cabesao dijo:
			
		

> ops tendre en cuenta lo de la precision  y resolucion , el problema es que tengo que medir la temperatura dl liquido, por lo tanto el sensor tiene que star en el liquido, si pongo el lm35 no creo k funcionara, xk se mojara


? ? ? La PT100 tampoco se puede mojar.  Es obvio que todo sensor tiene que estar metido en una sonda mecanicamente acorde a las condiciones de medicion.


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Feb 8, 2009)

Vienen PT100 en sondas metalicas acordes al uso. Hay unas que son especiales para liquidos


----------



## Cabesao (Feb 8, 2009)

Perdona mi ignorancia, bueno yo me referia ya con la vaina, bueno claro tambine podria hacerlo con el lm35 y no seria tan complicado, como podria hacer para que no le entrara humeda, con la misma vaina de la pt100 serviria y no perderia precision¿


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2009)

_ como podria hacer para que no le entrara humeda, _
La metes dentro de un tubo de pared delgada.

_con la misma vaina de la pt100 serviria _
? ? Y... si entra...

_y no perderia precision¿_
El tipo de vaina lo unico que introduce es retardo (salvo que este instalada para el orto). La precision depende de la estabilidad de los elementos de referencia.

Si no tenes ningun termometro que sirva de patron para calibrar, olvidate de PT100 --> Tenes que usar un sensor integrado calibrado (ej LM35) .


----------



## Cabesao (Feb 8, 2009)

buscare información para hacerlo con el lm35, pero para la pt 100 hay unas tablas que t dicen que nivel d resistencia tiene por cada grado


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2009)

Ja!  Y al amplificador de entrada con que lo calibras?  Midiendo resistencias con el tester?  
Una PT100 varia ~0.385 ohms por grado --> Para 0.1°C necesitas medir con precision *mejor* de 0.0385 ohms  (y nuevamente: precision, no resolucion)

Un amplificador de PT100 se monta con resistencias al 1% donde corresponde y se calibra en dos temperaturas de referencia. Segun el resto del circuito, se ajustan dos trimpots o se corrige por software.


----------



## Cabesao (Feb 8, 2009)

jaaja, vale ya me a quedado claro que si quiero hacerlo con la pt 100 me va a costar mucho mas que si lo hago con el lm35, lo que tendre que mirar bien es que tipo d vaina o mecanismo coloco para que no se moje.

gracias,


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2009)

Si aceptas una cierta cantidad de histéresis del sistema puedes colocar el LM35 dentro de un tubo de ensayo lleno con arena, que lo mantendrá "Seco".
Si comentas un poco mas sobre a ¿ Que cosa ? le quieres medir temperatura se te podría asesorar un poco mejor.


----------



## Cabesao (Feb 8, 2009)

Si, se trata de un proyecto de control de liquidos en mi caso seria cerveza, lo que pretendo hacer poner sensores: de temperatura interior, de presión del liquido, luego temperatura humedad y presión exterior, y un termo calentador para que cuanod la temperatura del liquido baje, que se enzienda y mantega una temperatura estable en el interior,todo controlado por un 18f4550 y sacar toda esta información y mas por un lcd. 
Luego si puedo pretendo mandar toda esta información a traves de xport, a la red y desde una web controlar todos los sensores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2009)

Podrías mandar a fabricar con un tubo de acero inoxidable algo parecido a un tubo de ensayos y dentro metes el LM35, con este metal la transferencia de la temperatura al LM será mas rápida (Menos histéresis).
¿ Que envergadura posee la instalación, justifica mandar a fabricar piezas a pedido ? o hay que arreglarse con lo que se pueda.


----------



## Cabesao (Feb 9, 2009)

Un compañero es herrero y le comente  si nos podria ayudar a fabricar el barril d acero inoxidable de aprox 30 litros, tambien le puedo comentar para hacer algo parecido a un tubo d ensayos, pero nose se si tiene la makinaria para hacerlo, yo creo k si pero, no hay niguna marca que venda estos productos por internet?

Salu2


----------



## charli01 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola,perdón por la intromision, pero podrias usar el TC 1047 de Microchip que tiene un rango de -40 a +125 ºC y convierte temp en voltage proporcional y lo podes ingresar directamente a una entrada analogica de tu pic.
Saludos ...Carlos


----------



## nury (Jun 28, 2012)

se que esta charla tiene años de haberse creado, pero Quisiera preguntar acerca del sensor de microchip que se menciona al final, y mi pregunta es que si puede ser usado con cualquier PIC?? y que si es viable para medir temperatura de líquidos(en especifico agua) y como tendria que ser colocado en el liquido¿?



hola, tengo dudas acerca del uso del TC1047 de microchip, quisiera saber, si se puede usar para medir temperatura del agua¿? y de que manera podría proteger el sensor, puesto que necesito la temperatura del agua que corre dentro de un tubo


----------

